# Cat won't eat; first visit to vet was not helpful



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

One of my cats has stopped eating. She ate very little on Sunday, and nothing at all on Monday.

I took her to the vet on Tuesday morning. He gave her some fluids, and also an injection to stimulate her appetite. On Tuesday evening, she eat a tiny bit of wet food. Since the vet visit, and until now, she has at least been drinking water. 

However, she has gone back to not eating at all.

She sleeps for almost 24 hours a day. Sometimes she will sit up and in the same place for 30 minutes or more with her eyes closed like she is drowsy and falling asleep whilst sitting up. This is behaviour that she never did while she was healthy.

She never plays since becoming ill.

Since she has become ill, I have occasionally heard her take strong a noticeable breaths, as if she had trouble breathing. I told that to the vet on Tuesday, and he dismissed it as not a serious issue. He said something about checking her mouth to see if she gets air, but he talked too fast, so that I couldn't follow exactly what he said. 

I think she may have a lung issue but the vet is being too dismissive of that possibility? What do you think?

The vet told me on Tuesday that if she does not get better, I'll have to bring her in again and have blood work done on her.

Is blood work the best way to determine what the problem is?

I do not have an unlimited amount of money, hence I am trying to minimize the costs of vet treatment. I'd prefer not to pay for blood work if after the blood work is done, the vet is going to say: "her blood is normal." That's what happened the last time the vet did blood work on her due to another illness; I wasted ~$250 on that blood work. I don't have piles of $250s to throw around like they are water. 

Don't get me wrong, I am willing to pay to get my cat better. I just want to make sure the services I'm paying for are absolutely necessary and helpful towards solving the problem, and hopefully not to bankrupt myself in the process of paying to get her better.

My cats are both indoor cats, and never go outside, ever.

She 100% does not have FIV, because both the breeder and my vet tested her for that previously (which is part of what wasted my $250 last time), and she has never been exposed to any way of getting that.

Can you guys please advise me:

1. What do you think the possible causes might be for my cat having stopped eating?

2. What are the possible solutions to this problem?

3. Is blood work the best way to identify and solve the problem, or are there better tests instead? I.e. would blood work determine if it's a worm or lung problem with my cat?

4. What should I advise my vet to do in order so that I can minimize my costs in getting this problem fixed?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

How old is your cat and what breed is it? Are there any health problems that your breeder knows about with your breed of cat? e.g. hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. 
Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy in Cats on MedicineNet 

Do the strong breaths happen after minor exertion? Did your vet check for any heart problem? If you aren't happy with the vet, I would consider a second opinion from another vet. Not eating is worrisome. Can you tempt her to eat with _Fancy Feast_? or plain chicken baby food? Even a gel supplement like _Nutripet_ (from your vet) may give her energy to feel like eating. Another possibility is an intestinal blockage, though usually there is vomiting with that. I would opt for an X-ray. I certainly hope your vet (or another one) can find out what's wrong, and you'll give us an update. All the best for you and your cat.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

My cat is a few days under 12 months old. She is a maine ****. 

I am not aware of any health problems that she might have due to breed.

The breath problems occur while she is laying down and stretched out, as if she is about to go to sleep. Although she was awake during the times when I noticed the breath problems.

The problem with getting a second opinion is that most of the vets in my area are a lot more expensive than the one I go to; they would bankrupt me even faster.

What I would like to do is to go back to the same vet office and insist that they identify the problem right on that visit. I could use some help on how to make sure that the vet does that.

I suspect what will happen when I go back is: the vet will do blood work, charge me $250, then call me the next day and say that her blood is normal. 

Any advice on how I can force my vet to identify the problem and not charge me for irrelevant services would be much appreciated.

Is the problem likely to be solved by an x-ray moreso than blood work? 

What is the most likely way to identify the problem in one attempt?

Tempting her with food won't work. Normally she goes crazy to eat dry food whenever I mention it with my voice, and even moreso when she sees it in front of her (even though I do not feed her dry food often). Since she has become ill, she has zero interest in that same food.

The vet did not check for any heart problem. He just checked her weight, asked me if she has experienced a stressful event recently (she hasn't), asked me if she fights with my other cat (she doesn't), and asked me if she ate anything strange (as far as I know, she did not). 

Then he charged me $50 for an office visit and $45 for injections.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

There are no guarantees of diagnosis with any tests that may be run on your cat. That's why they're diagnostic tests - because the vet doesn't know what's wrong and is trying to find out. If the vet knew what was wrong, testing wouldn't be necessary.

Blood testing can answer a lot of questions, but it may or may not provide a diagnosis of your cat's problem. Since your cat has eaten very little for more than 4 days, hepatic lipidosis is a significant concern, and that can be diagnosed through bloodwork. Still, even if your cat has developed HL, that may only be a secondary (and potentially lethal) condition to the original problem.

Your description of occasional heavy breathing and "sleeping" sitting up sounds to me like your cat may be experiencing pain. I wouldn't be surprised if your vet also recommends abdominal x-rays and/or ultrasound to check for obstructions or other abdominal abnormalities, and I don't think those tests would be out of line if bloodwork doesn't definitively diagnose the problem. Of course, there's a chance that they won't be able to diagnose the problem, either.

From your description, it sounds to me like your cat is in very serious condition and requires immediate veterinary care and diagnostic testing if you want to save your cat. I can certainly understand and relate to your financial concerns, but the longer you delay, the worse your cat's prognosis for recovery. At the very least, you should have spent much of the last four days assist feeding her to try to protect her liver from HL. She's certainly not going to recover if she's starving herself, and it's up to you to get food into her if she won't eat on her own.

It's also your responsibility to find a vet who will treat this problem with the seriousness it deserves and who will not blow off your concerns as you seem to think your current vet has done. Of course without being there to hear what the vet said, I'm making that judgement based solely on your post. If your vet spoke too quickly for you to understand, it's your responsibility to ask questions until you DO understand what the vet is telling you. 

Your cat needs a diagnosis and appropriate treatment, and that's going to cost money. There's a possibility that you won't get a diagnosis or effective treatment even after spending a lot of money. Unfortunately, the only guarantee here is that if your cat continues to not take in food, she will die. 

Laurie


----------



## Lilabootz (Aug 4, 2011)

I can understand the stress you are having with your cat being sick.

My first bit of advice would be to get a second opinion. Call around to the other vets in the area and explain the situation. They may have some payment options. I know a few vets that offer "Care Credit", it is a credit card for medical expenses. 

When my little Lila was sick they didn't know what the cause was and me being neurotic made them test to r/o anything serious. Blood work should only be around 100 and x-rays are also around 100. You would be probably looking at 250-300 for the diagnostic testing and vet visit + medication. Altought this is a lot of money.....it is ease of mind.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks your posts.

My vet didn't recommend for me to force feed my cat. Should he have?

I certainly will do everything I can to save my cat.

I'll take her back to the vet today. 

What do I need to do while I am at the vet?

Should I demand that the vet gives me force feeding instructions and equipment so that I can force feed her today?

If the vet says to do blood work and wait for the results (which will come in tomorrow if the blood work is done today), should I just accept that and then go home? 

Or, do I have to do more things while I'm at the vet today?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Your cat is very ill and needs to see a vet immediately....today...no more waiting. HCM is very prevalent amongst Maine Coons and breathing issues are a symptom. There are no guarantees when you have diagnostic tests done. You have a cat with a serious problem that you need to get resolved. Stop quibbling or it's quite possible you will lose this cat. Sorry if I sound harsh, but you need to get moving...


----------



## Lilabootz (Aug 4, 2011)

I would not force feed the cat- it is only going to stress the cat out more. I would ask your vet about recommendations for providing nutrition for your cat since it is not eating. Maybe they could give the cat some fluids? This is inexpensive and usually makes the kitty feel alot better. 

I think the blood work is a good idea. 
Just make sure you ask questions and how you should be taking care of your cat when its sick. I know sometimes it is hard because we feel so helpless. 

Best of Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You should definitely have your cat's heart checked....that is why I gave you that link. I hope it's not heart but as_ Doodlebug_ also mentioned I know that this is a problem with some Maine Coones.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

I called my vet's office at 8 a.m. this morning, when they opened, and asked to talk to the vet. I was told the vet who examined my cat on Tuesday was off until Monday. I asked to speak to another vet there, and was told one would call me back by 10 a.m. No one did. I made a subsequent call and said I'd like to just come in with my cat, but then they said the doctor was leaving at noon today and they aren't sure what they can do for me in terms of bringing my cat in (even though their business card list their hours from 8 a.m. - 7 p.m. today). They still said the doctor would call me back at noon, which he didn't. 

I did some quick research and made an appointment with another vet today, who I've never been to before. I'll do my best to discuss HCM and all the issues with her, and do all the tests she recommends. I'm leaving for that appointment shortly after I make this post. 

Although I asked the receptionist at the new vet if they could test for HCM there, and she said "You can definitely discuss that with the doctor, but there isn't a single test for that."

What did she mean that there isn't a single test for that?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

coonconnoisseur said:


> Although I asked the _*receptionist*_ at the new vet if they could test for HCM there, and she said "You can definitely discuss that with the doctor, but there isn't a single test for that."
> 
> What did she mean that there isn't a single test for that?


The key word is _receptionist_. She may not know what tests the vet may run if she hasn't done a little studying on veterinarian procedures. I'm lucky in the sense that my vet has a receptionist and a vet tech/receptionist (in addition to the vet) who answers the phone. If the receptionist isn't sure, she puts me on hold and will ask the vet tech. If the vet tech isn't sure, she asks either of the two vets that work in the office.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This article discusses how HCM is diagnosed. There are a number of factors, but the most telling test is echocardiogram. The likelihood is that the average vet does not have an echo machine and unless you request a referral to a heart specialist will diagnose by looking at several factors and diagnose by elimination.

Feline Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy (HCM) - Diagnosis


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Most private practice vets don't even have the equipment necessary to take feline blood pressure, for pete's sake! Your best bet for a diagnosis is to get your cat to a university vet school clinic, if you have one within reasonable driving distance. That is where you will find all of the diagnostic equipment and veterinary specialists to determine the cause of your cat's illness. That may also be a reasonably economical option, since a teaching hospital may be cheaper than a private practice vet (or not). Any vet school clinic should have the diagnostic equipment and a veterinary cardiologist to diagnose HCM, I would think.

Whenever a young cat like yours suddenly stops eating, my first thought is GI obstruction. Young cats tend to swallow parts of toys and other things that ought not to be swallowed. A Maine **** could also develop a whopper of a hairball that could cause an obstruction that may not be able to pass on its own. Sometimes such obstructions can escape x-rays and ultrasounds, and are only found through exploratory surgery. But of course, that would be a last diagnostic resort for a suspected obstruction.

As far as force-feeding is concerned, your cat MUST take in adequate nutrition or risk developing potentially fatal hepatic lipidosis. If you force feed and your cat vomits up everything you manage to get into her, that would add credibility to the likelihood of a GI obstruction of some sort. It's common sense that a living organism needs food to survive. Your cat is a living organism. She needs food. The following links will provide you with a great deal of information on feeding an inappetant cat:

Tanya's Comprehensive Guideto Feline Chronic Renal Failure - Persuading Your Cat to Eat
AssistFeed.com: Advice to help a sick cat who will not eat
Feline-Assisted-Feeding : Feline-Assisted-Feeding

Laurie


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

BuddyMC posted on the UK Maine **** forum that Buddy was really sick and threw up a 6 inch hair log and is feeling much better.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

I just got home from the new vet. Today's vet visit cost me $575. I don't begrudge the money I had to pay to keep my cat alive, but, if bills like that keep coming, pretty soon I will be unable to pay them.

Thank you all for encouraging me to get to the vet today. I didn't realize the problem was so serious, because the vet didn't make it seem like it was on Tuesday. And also, the first time my cat was ill about 7 months ago and stopped eating, the $30 injection to stimulate her appetite was all she really needed to go back to normal.

I am also very glad that my first vet shafted me and my cat today, because it turned out for the best. If I had gone to my first vet, chances are I wouldn't have gotten as clear of a picture as I have gotten from the new vet. The new vet gave me outstanding service, and spent at least 2 hours talking to me, explaining everything to me in technical detail, and answering all my questions. My first vet spends 10 minutes talking to me as fast as he can, barely gives me time to get a word in, then rushes me out the door.

The new vet noticed that my cat is very underweight for her breed and age. The first vet noticed she was underweight too, but said it's probably not a problem.

The new vet also noticed that my cat is having trouble breathing. She initially suspected it is corona virus. She says that the reason my cat won't eat is because she has trouble breathing, and breathing is a more basic function than eating. 

I may be mis-paraphrasing her with anything I say in this post, so take my paraphrasing with a grain of salt.

If I remember what she said correctly, she said something like almost all cats have corona virus but it's not a big deal in most of them. But in some cases, the cat's immune system tries to fight back against the virus, and that is what destroys the cats health. She that happens due to bad luck.

At first she suggested that we do some x-rays, and she expected to find fluid around my cat's heart. We did the x-rays, and then the vet said she was surprised that there was not fluid around my cat's heart. She said her heart looks normal albeit it is larger than usual. She said that based on the x-ray, it does not look like my cat has HCM. She told me that in her experience, cats with HCM normally have a good body weight, whereas mine does not. 

She did see fluid in the lungs of my cat, which is causing her trouble with breathing. The fluid in the lungs leads her to continue suspecting corona virus.

The x-ray also revealed gas in my cat's stomach, which the vet said was there because she hadn't eaten anything. She said that the x-ray was too unclear to tell if fluid was in her stomach, which would be a sure sign of corona virus. She then put a needle into my cat's stomach to try and draw fluid out, but was unable too. She said that does not mean that fluid isn't there; it just means that there isn't enough fluid for her to withdraw any.

She then said blood work was needed in order to get a clear answer as to whether it is corona virus.

We did the blood work and should have the results tomorrow morning, when I'm going back with my cat.

She gave the cat an injection meant to "dry her out" in order to help with the fluid in her lungs. I asked if we should inject my cat with fluids to keep her healthy, and she said that would be unwise since it would counteract the idea of drying her out.

The bad news is that she offered me no advice on how to get my cat to eat. I asked her if I should force feed my cat, and made sure to get a clear answer as to why I should or shouldn't. The vet said that I can try to get my cat to eat, but if she doesn't eat on her own, I must not force her, because if I fight with her while she has trouble breathing, it might push her over the edge and cause her to die.

The vet also said that if my cat has corona virus, there is no treatment, and I will have to say goodbye to her this weekend, and euthanize her early next week.

Do you guys agree with that? Must a cat with corona virus be euthanized? Is there truly no treatment for a cat with corona virus?

Is there anything I should insist that the vet do on my visit to her tomorrow?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Praying that your kitty doesn't have the corona virus.
On Friday May 13th 5 days after her 16th birthday my beloved Samantha was stricken with cancer.
I discovered her lying on the floor is great distress.
I rushed her to the vet but I feared for the worst and after scans and blood work it was determine she had tumors in her intestines and around her spleen.
The option extensive surgery with little hope for more then her remaining time racked with pain and discomfort.
I couldn't put my beautiful baby through that ordeal for a life not worth living so I made the only decision that love allowed and she passed away in my arms.
It was a nightmare and all I had to show for it was a dead best friend, a broken heart and a $1000 vet bill on my credit card.
I would have paid any price to make her better but all the money in the world couldn't buy her any life with quality.
She lived 16 great years and had only 1 really bad day.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Found this...

Feline Corona Virus


summary... 

"There is no cure for feline corona virus. Once a cat has the virus, she will have it for life. It may or may not lead to feline infectious peritonitis.
There is no cure for feline infectious peritonitis, and the disease is almost always fatal. The only treatment is supportive care, which may consist of corticosteroids, antibiotics, good nutrition, etc. in order to keep the cat as comfortable as possible."

Sorry to be so succinct. I'm almost in tears, and I don't even pick up my kitty for another 4 weeks


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh no! Corona Virus is generally a harmless virus that many cats are exposed to and exhibit minor flu like symptoms or no symptoms at all. But the virus remains in their system and for an unfortunate few, the virus mutates and becomes feline infectious peritonitis (FIP). There is no cure for FIP and it is nearly 100% fatal. Fingers crossed that this isn't what you are facing.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I hope your cat gets better. Hopefully he doesn't have the corona virus. 

My almost 7 moth old kitten was exposed to the corona virus at a very early (maybe even born with it). When I got him at 8 weeks he was very sick from it. My vet said most cats never exhibit any symptoms from the virus but some do. It can take months for them to get over it. Mine had upper respiratory infections, vomiting and diarrhea. He was given antibiotics and put on a prescription diet that was easy for him to digest. He is doing a lot better but still has some digestive issues. I don't know if he will eventually get FIP. It is just a waiting game. My understanding is by him being so sick at such a young age from the corona virus he will have a greater chance of it turning into FIP than a cat who was exposed to it but showed no symptoms. I am praying it doesn't turn to FIP.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the support.

I've been crying all night. I cannot even look at or think about my sick kitty without crying.

I also have been praying that it's not corona.

If she does have the corona virus, then does that indicate that the breeder did something wrong by not testing her cats for it? 

Would my kitten have gotten the virus at the breeder's cattery before I received her when she was 9 weeks old? 

Or might she have gotten it whilst under my care, even though she's never been outside except in her carrier while going to vets' offices?

Does taking a cat to the vet put the cat at risk for being exposed to the corona virus?

My other cat is perfectly healthy. Does the sick kitty put her at risk of maybe getting a fatal corona virus too? If so, is that risk already past and it's too late to do anything about it now? Or do I have to quarantine my healthy cat from the sick one to protect my healthy one from the same outcome?


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Your cat very well could have gotten the virus from the breeder. Mine did. I never even heard of this virus until I got my kitten. This is all new to me so I am going by my understanding of this virus.The virus is not uncommon and usually where there are a lot of cats such as a breeder or a shelter. They usually get the virus from sharing litter boxes. Once they have the virus it is shed in their feces. When another cat uses the box they can pick it up there. If your cat has never been near another cat I would say it probably came from the breeder. My breeder has chosen to ignore me once I told her of my kittens diagnosis and continues to breed her cats.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

coonconnoisseur said:


> If she does have the corona virus, then does that indicate that the breeder did something wrong by not testing her cats for it?
> 
> Would my kitten have gotten the virus at the breeder's cattery before I received her when she was 9 weeks old?
> 
> ...


I'd like to know this too. My breeder currently has 3 different litters by 3 queens. The older 2 sets are 2 weeks apart, ages 5 and 7 weeks, kept in separate enclosures, each litter having their own litter box, the youngest newborns are in a separate room. I have been to her home, and all seem very well taken care of. The different litters don't interact, but share the same rooms when not in their enclosures (only one litter is out at a time).

I do understand though that most of the bad stuff needs cat to cat contact/biting/fecal contact to be transmitted, so I'm pretty sure everything is okay, especially since the queens have all been tested negative for the common stuff they test for.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If your other cat is positive for corona virus then it's impossible to know which one was the initial carrier. If your other cat is negative, then your sick cat probably got it at the breeder. In any case you should notify the breeder. From what I recall, the propensity for the virus to mutate sometimes runs in breeding lines...so if the breeder has had other cats lost to FIP it might be an issue in her cattery. 

Your concern for your other cat is understandable but if your sick cat was the carrier the likelihood is that your other cat is already infected. But....the incidence of FIP developing vs the number of cats infected with the virus is very, very small. I seem to remember reading that something like 70-80% of cats have been exposed to corona virus but only 1% develop FIP. We have to assume that any cat coming out of a shelter is infected with corona virus...so practically all of us have a household of cats at risk for FIP...but it's a low risk. Even cats exposed are much more likely to die of cancer, hyperthyroid, CRF or diabetes complications than FIP.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, this make me feel much better. I understand that every living thing gets old and dies, I have just become so paranoid about all the things that can happen to a younger cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Glad you found a vet who took the time and explained things to you, and glad that it wasn't HCM. Sorry to hear there's a possibility it may be FIP. Hope and prayers that it doesn't develop. Do keep us updated.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

I just received a call from the new vet. She says she has analyzed the blood work and for sure my cat has corona virus/FIP. She also said that yesterday when she looked behind my cat's eyes for signs of corona virus but couldn't find any, when she went home she had to look up in her textbook what she did actually see. The textbook told her that what she saw was a much worse manifestation of corona virus than she normally sees, which is why she didn't recognize it yesterday from looking behind my cat's eyes.

The vet said the best thing to do was to end my cat's life humanely today, because going through the weekend, she will just get worse and have even more trouble breathing. atback


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, ****.... I'm so sorry to hear this. Reading this thread, I see you did a lot to determine what's going on. I offer my deepest sympathy. atback


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm so very sorry to hear this latest news. atback


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I am so sorry you got terrible news.  It is so hard to say goodbye to our babies. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

I worry so much that my kitten is going to have the same outcome. He got so sick from the corona virus and still has digestive problems from it. It really makes me mad that these breeders know they have this virus in their catteries and continue to sell kittens to unsuspecting owners. The only way they will know if their kitten came into contact with this virus is if it gets really sick like mine did or if they run a test that is not normally done. I informed my breeder months ago and they are still selling kittens. They no longer will have contact with me. I don't think they care that my kitten was so very sick and this could have been prevented 100 percent.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

That is terrible news.....
I'm so so sorry. I would be in contact (again) with that breeder.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this sad news. I was following your thread hoping and praying that there is nothing serious. My prayer goes to you.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

My sick kitty is well now, in Heaven. I took her to the vet this morning and decided to follow the vet's advice to end her life humanely.

In general, I am against euthanasia. I would have done anything to keep my kitty alive, if keeping her alive didn't mean a slow and painful death for her by starvation and fluid invading her lungs and leaving her unable to breathe.

According to the vet, and I don't know if she is right or wrong about this, FIP is not the breeder's fault, because most cats with corona virus won't get it. I'm definitely interested in knowing if there is a debate about this amongst informed people. During my research last night, I found one site that suggest that breeders should test for FCoV and not sell kittens that have it, and consumers shouldn't buy from breeders that don't test for FCoV. Here's a link to one of their pages:

Choosing a purebred/pedigree kitten to avoid feline infectious peritonitis, FIP

Unless I am mis-remembering, when I was researching purebred kittens prior to acquiring my two, I never came across corona virus or FIP discussed on the breeders' websties. All the breeders I came across claimed to test for FIV and FELV, but not corona virus or FIP.

I know some of you are against breeders selling kittens that have FCoV. But do all of you agree that breeders are wrong to do that? 

Is restricting breeders from selling cats with FCoV unreasonable?

Is the difficulty for breeders in not selling cats with FCoV the reason why breeders (almost?) never hype "FCoV-negative" as a selling point?

Breeders certainly use "FIV-negative" and "FELV-negative" statements as major selling points, implying with those statements that their cats are in all likelihood going to live long and healthy lives.

I ask these things for my own education, not because I care about the money I spent on my formerly sick kitty.

I am very happy that I had her in particular, and that I helped her have a great life for almost a year. She was a wonderful kitty, and worth every penny of the thousands of dollars I spent acquiring and caring for her.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

> Look at the kitten's eyes - is there any sign of discharge? Are the 3rd eyelids showing? In my early studies, I found that a sign of FCoV infection in kittens was a history of mild flu-like signs. Check whether the kittens are sneezing or if they have a discharge from the eyes. Looking at the eyes is very useful also to notice whether the third eyelids are protruding more than is normal - that is a sign of a gut infection, often FCoV. ​


I must say that this quotation, from the site I linked to before, is consistent with the former conditions of my kitty now in Heaven. She had running eyes, and sneezed, since the first moment I got her. I brought those things up to the breeder and a couple of different vets, and they said "it's probably just stress." It wasn't stress, because my kitty did not lead a stressful life, and nonetheless, those symptoms never, ever went away. 

I could also see her third eyelid, I think. I didn't and still don't know what a "third eyelid" is, but I could definitely see what seemed like extra skin in the corner of her eyes. 

I wish I would have came across that site, or others like it, before last night. I still wouldn't change anything about my experience with the kitty I had, but if I was buying a new kitty, I would by wary to buy one with symptoms like mentioned in the quotation.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

When I first got my kitten he was thin and had some vomiting and diarrhea. I thought it was from the coccidia he had. He was treated for it and his stool specimens had shown it was testing negative. He soon developed an eye and upper respiratory infection. Every thing was treated and yet he still had some vomiting and diarrhea. After a lot of blood work, different x-rays, different tests on his stool specimens and trying to find a food he could tolerate I found out all of these symptoms was from the corona virus. 

When I was looking for my kitten I never saw anything regarding the corona virus. I had never even heard of it. I have owned different breeds of pure bred cats my entire life and have never had a cat with this virus. I personally do not think breeders should be allowed to sell kittens that have this virus. It should be against the law to sell them without informing the future owners they have that virus in their cattery. Had I known my kitten had the virus prior to getting him I wouldn't have gotten him.Don't get me wrong I love him with all my heart and I couldn't send him back to that situation. BUT I should have had the option whether I wanted to purchase a kitten who was going to cost thousands of dollars in vet bills. Including his purchase price I have spent close to $2,750 trying to get him well. This is money I do not have. And I should have had the choice of whether I wanted to play the waiting game to see if he is going to die from FIP in the next couple years. While the chance of a cat having the corona virus mutating into FIP are slim it still is a chance I wouldn't want to take. Yet here I am in that situation. This could have been 100 % prevented if only they had checked out their adult cats before breeding them.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I forgot to add my kitten never had the third eyelid showing in the corner of his eye.


----------



## Lilabootz (Aug 4, 2011)

My thoughts go out to you... 

I have been following your thread and hoping it was nothing serious.

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby, I know how badly it sucks.

Regarding breeders selling cats infected with corona virus...it is completely impractical to require that they test and not sell infected kittens. As I mentioned...the vast majority of cats have/carry this virus and it is very easily spread. If not having corona virus was a requirement for a cattery, breeders would end up losing huge numbers of cats...not only kittens but breeding stock. The virus can live outside a body for up to 7 weeks. Basically there's no where to hide from it. Ideally the way to combat it is an effective vaccine or medication that will cure FIP.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Regarding breeders selling cats infected with corona virus...it is completely impractical to require that they test and not sell infected kittens. As I mentioned...the vast majority of cats have/carry this virus and it is very easily spread. If not having corona virus was a requirement for a cattery, breeders would end up losing huge numbers of cats...not only kittens but breeding stock. The virus can live outside a body for up to 7 weeks. Basically there's no where to hide from it. Ideally the way to combat it is an effective vaccine or medication that will cure FIP.


Agreed.I have just finished discussing this is a Bengal cat group. It seems it is very common, especially in any cattery or group environment. Even if they tested all cats it would end up not meaning much. The positive titre results seems to range from 30-40% in general cat population and 80+ in groups. And that positive titre ends up meaning little as far as eventually mutating to FIP.

The best you can do is visit the cattery and see if the litters and their moms are kept separate from other litters and moms.

I pick up my Bengal in 4 weeks and am trying not to think about it.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember when you got your kitties last year. I am so sorry for this horrible loss.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your horrible loss! My heart grieves with you. I know its natural to look for someone to blame, but with FIP, its just one of those gambles we take. Almost every cat ever born has been exposed, but only a very very few actually get sick. Your sweet kitty was one of the unlucky ones. Take some comfort in knowning you took excellent care of her during her short life, and she was loved.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry to read thru this thread and find out your sweet kitty had FIP. This cat was lucky to have you. You didnt let him continue to suffer. The possitive part of this is you found an excellent vet. You will be able to keep an effective eye on your other cat. Most vets arent cat savvy. This one sounds great. She even researched for you.

Our rescue group had a cat returned to us. Loosing weight, hiding under the bed all the time, its companion attacking him.

I took Jonah to my vets. We knew pretty quick he had FIP. It broke my heart. We had been subQing him, force feeding him. Nothing helped. My vet came by the foster home and euthanized him. He was so uncomfortable.

My heart goes out to you. I posted Jonahs story in the rainbow bridge section of cat forum. You should post a memorial for your kitty. He was loved and not forgotten. He is free of pain and running free.


----------



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

If I understand my vet correctly, my cat didn't get FIP through genetic mutation. 

Rather, her immune system chose to fight off the corona virus inside of her, even though the virus cannot be successfully fought. The fighting by her immune system made her produce way too many antibodies, which made her cells start to leak, which is why she had fluid in her lungs.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, what a heartbreaking outcome for you, coonconoisseur! atback
I am sorry for your loss! You did your best, and gave her the best of care.

The second vet you saw sounds like a really wonderful, caring professional - let's hope with her assistance your other kitty and any future ones you bring into your home will have long and healthy lives...

Fran


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

From what I understand from my vets there is two kinds of FIP. Wet or dry. Jonah had fluid in his lungs also. We found in from an xray taken of him. He continued to loose weight and not want to eat. He was so uncomfortable, it was hard for him to find a position to rest in. He was held, talk to, and nutured his last days. I felt like I failed him. But in reality there was no cure. All cats in our area test possitive for the virus so we never bother testing for it in our rescue cats. I think its in our soil if I understand it correctly. 

Im a general contractor. When I clear a lot to build on I never let clients bring their dogs to the lot. Its easy for them to get it from the soil. There is no way you can pin point where an animal contracted it.


----------

